# Porque Miraflores es bonito y en centro de Lima feo?



## oxidan (Apr 1, 2005)

Muchos dicen que el centro es feo, lo han arreglado muchas veces pero se ve igual siempre, otros dicen que es por la gente, que hay muchos cholos!... no se, peor en todos los lugares de lima la gente es igual, he mirado el centro y no encuentro porque son diferentes.........


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

juas.....quieres una respuesta? aqui va:

es el sector social que se desenvuelve en cada uno de estos distritos.....sean negros blancos o bratzos....lo que influye es la oferta y la demanda de cada uno, el poder adquisitivo. Las personas que viven / trabajan / frecuentan el centro poseen un poder adquisitivo MUY BAJO, por lo tanto, no buscan exquisiteces ni cosas caras, no buscan calidad sino cantidad, no buscan algo limpio y ordenado, sino algo con lo que simplemente puedan vivir. El distrito no tiene arbitrios altos (con los que podrian realizar muchisimos mas proyectos urbanos) debido a que simplemente es ya un milagro que reciban lo minimo de las personas dueñas de terrenos. Es por esto: LA PLATA....en el centro la gente no tiene plata, en miraflores la gente si tiene plata


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Por la contaminación, la bulla, la suciedad, la cantidad de gente y el Cerro San cristobal


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

facil: $

la plata no solo destiNe, tranformando a un cholo en un mestizo, a un negro en mulato, a un mestizo en un blanco, o un a japones en blanco (lo que hizo sudafrica con ellos, pero no con los chinos), pero tambien mantiene las cosas limpiecitas y ordenada. por eso le dicen lavados de dinero, porque todo queda brillante y sin mugre.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Oxidan, ¿tú eres ******? Mencionar en términos despectivos y en tercera persona ("otros dicen") la palabra cholo, francamente me parece de muy mal gusto. 
Si otros dicen esa tontería, tú deberías criticarlos, y no repetirla. Mientras la gente siga repitiendo, como quien no dice nada y como si fuera una broma, argumentos tan racistas como ése, la autoestima de los peruanos nunca va a poder mejorar. Hacer referencia a argumentos de ese tipo en el fondo es convalidarlos. Si no queremos que nos tilden de racistas no deberíamos ni mencionarlos. 
La gente debería recordar que los cholos son los que siempre habitaron estas tierras, y todos los demás vienen a ser intrusos que en gran parte llegaron a joderles la vida.


----------



## andresrelimeÑo (Oct 7, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Oxidan, ¿tú eres ******? Mencionar en términos despectivos y en tercera persona ("otros dicen") la palabra cholo, francamente me parece de muy mal gusto.
> Si otros dicen esa tontería, tú deberías criticarlos, y no repetirla. Mientras la gente siga repitiendo, como quien no dice nada y como si fuera una broma, argumentos asquerosamente racistas, la autoestima de los peruanos nunca a poder mejorar.
> La gente debería recordar que los cholos son los que siempre habitaron estas tierras, y todos los demás vienen a ser intrusos que en gran parte llegaron a joderles la vida.




:applause:


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

El área del distrito de Lima es de 21.98 km2, mientras que el de Miraflores es de 9.62 km2...creo que es mucho más facil controlar la limpieza, seguridad, etc de un área más pequeña.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

bueno lo que dice bratzo es cierto... la gente que va a comprar a centro de lima, ya sea a mercado central, mesa redonda, las malvinas, gamarra etc son de recursos adquisitivos medianos o bajos... mientras los que van a miraflores acomprar o ver algunas cosas son de un poder adquisitivo diferente...

aparte siempre me parecio gracioso y ridiculo el complejo de superioridad o inferioridad ya sea racial o por el poder adquisitivo...


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice Bratzo. Es el rostro de la pobreza comparado con el rostro de un nivel económico más alto. Eso se nota en la vestimenta de la gente, en los zapatos sin lustrar, en el aspecto desaliñado, en las caras demacradas, en el stress producto del desempleo, etc. No es una cuestión racial, sino de ingresos. Conforme mejore el nivel de vida de la población, ese desnivel va a ir desapareciendo.
Aparte de eso, el centro histórico es mucho más impresionante y espectacular que Miraflores.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Disculpame Oxidan, pero es la pregunta mas estupida que he oído en años.

El Centro Historico ha decaído porque la mayoría de negocios se mudaron a Miraflores y San Isidro durante los 70 y 80...dado a que el Centro Historico se volvió caótico gracias a los inexpertos "alcaldes" puestos en el cargo por el dictador Velasco durante los 70...hasta el 80.

Ahora el centro no me parece tan feo...es mas, está mil veces mas limpio y ordenado que hace 10 años.


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

a mi me parece el centro de lima de lo mas feo y caotico, no me refiero feo porque piense que las casonas son feas, es mas pienso que son hermosas y ese lugar deberia ser bellisimo, me refiero feo por la suciedad excesiva que abunda ahi y el desorden el caos, los feos negocios que hay y eso no dejara de ser asi sino hasta que la mentalidad de la gente cambie el ser pobre no significa ser sucio y desordenado pero al parecer los peruanos confunden eso, cuando la gente deje de botar sus desperdicios al piso el caos vehicular termine, no puede ser que en 3 carriles los carros formen 5 carriles imaginarios eso afea la ciudad de una manera excesiva. LA MENTALIDAD DEL PERUANO DEBE CAMBIAR!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bueno...por lo menos cuando yo paso por el centro...el Damero de Pizarro, lo veo limpio y ordenado. Saliendo del Damero es ya mas desordenado.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Francis: es indudable que al centro aún le falta muchísimo, pero también es innegable que se viene avanzando aceleradamente. Y me parece que a medida que la gente va viendo este cambio, se va identificando más con la idea de tener una ciudad limpia y bonita. De ser maníaco-depresivos, los limeños estamos pasando a ser optimistas, y con fundamento. Tiempo al tiempo. El futuro de Lima es brillante.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

El esfuerzo que han realizado en el centro de Lima, me parece muy comendable, claro que aún falta mucho, pero al menos, va en la dirección correcta. Un ejemplo, poder ir una persona de tercera edad al cementerio general sin tener miedo de que sea asaltada y robada por la tira de fascinerosos que pululan por ahi.


----------



## chano (Oct 25, 2005)

*yo no conosco el centro!!!!*

la verdad q a la edad q tengo nunk he pisado el centro de lima ,hay gente q dice q es chevere y otros dicen q roban y es feo ... ,pero por lo q yo he visto en las fotos me parece chevere y limpio pero noc nunk me a llamado la atencion ir a ese citio pero supongo q algun dia tendre q ir


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

loco...cuantos años tienes?


----------



## geochile (Nov 24, 2005)

Lo que es la costumbre, cuando fui a Lima me sentaba horas y horas a disfrutar de las maravillas del centro de la ciudad. Pero ustedes de tanto tenerla ahí ni se dan cuenta de lo que tienen. Ustedes mismos parecen ser sus principales enemigos. ¡ Santiago quisiera tener el 10% de lo que tienen en el centro de su capital!


----------



## geochile (Nov 24, 2005)

Lo que es la costumbre, cuando fui a Lima me sentaba horas y horas a disfrutar de las maravillas del centro de la ciudad. Pero ustedes de tanto tenerla ahí ni se dan cuenta de lo que tienen. Ustedes mismos parecen ser sus principales enemigos. ¡ Santiago quisiera tener el 10% de lo que tienen en el centro de su capital!


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Pues yo si disfruto el centro de Lima, con sus recuerdos, cada vez que regreso a Lima


----------



## chano (Oct 25, 2005)

*pa bratzo*

:cheers: jajaja cuantos años crees q tengo ...................................
tengo 16 nomas jajaja


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que el centro de Lima es feo por los Cholos?????????, jaja, bueno, ya lo explicaron y también lo he dicho miles de veces, la gente que vive en el centro es pobre en su mayoría, la campaña de repoblar el centro me parece excelente, esta idea ha sido aplicada en los centros históricos de muchas ciudades latinoamericanas, creo es la manera mas conveniente de recuperarlo.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

geochile said:


> Lo que es la costumbre, cuando fui a Lima me sentaba horas y horas a disfrutar de las maravillas del centro de la ciudad. Pero ustedes de tanto tenerla ahí ni se dan cuenta de lo que tienen. Ustedes mismos parecen ser sus principales enemigos. ¡ Santiago quisiera tener el 10% de lo que tienen en el centro de su capital!


Nada como un enfoque externo para hacernos recordar las cosas buenas que tenemos. Gracias, Geochile!


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

chano said:


> :cheers: jajaja cuantos años crees q tengo ...................................
> tengo 16 nomas jajaja


16?? ya son mas de las 11.30 pm acuestate ya!!!


----------



## Jlagu (Jun 26, 2004)

duda: ¿A quienes se refieren cuando mencionan Cholos?


----------



## chano (Oct 25, 2005)

cholos aca es como en mexico nacaranda y nacasia jajajaja osea nacos bueno aunq aca no suena tan despectibo no???
p.d: francisco2064 toabia es temprano pa mi tengo q disfrutar un poquito mas de la noche :bash:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Cholo se le dice al indio acriollado, o al mestizo con rasgos indígenas, no se usa como distinción social, aunque en algunos casos sí. Hay gente que lo usa con el afán de ofender.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

chano.....tienes 16 años....te recomiendo empezar a ir al cole...olvidate de este foro por un tiempo..hasta que se te pase la dislexia por lo menos  cuidate!!

y hablo enserio ah..no es por joder ni nada


----------



## chano (Oct 25, 2005)

mhmhmhm bratzo como q la dislexia no entiendo !!!!!! :bash:


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Profesor Bratzo: repita, por favor!


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

.....


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

aveeer chicos yayaya..ya se termino el recreo! en mi reloj han pasado 7 minutos! y ustedes siguen haciendo bulla!! manolito ya te vi hace rato....si no cambias eso te mando a la direccion!!!! bueno saquen su edicion especial de "Mojate con janet" y repasemos los temas principales para su examen de educacion sexual.


----------



## oxidan (Apr 1, 2005)

pedro no es racismo, que tiene de malo la palabra cholo? no es despectiva, todos somos cholos y deberiamos estar orgullosos! no crees? mi intencion no es ofender, peor es una palabra que se usa y no se debe esconder como si no existiera, no soy ****** ni me interesa serlo, y bueno ya veo que hay algunas respuestas que es justo lo que yo pensaba, aunque para mi el alcalde no se preocupa en mejorar el centro o el nivel .....

Ah y no es pregunta estupida J BLUK, es mas tiene mas respuestas e interes que tus treads de engreido , es mas tu cara te ayuda mucho.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Me voy a poner a llorar....


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

el termino cholo viene de chala que viene a ser la costa "regiones naturales del peru" por lo tanto todos los que provienen de la costa son cholos, sin embargo ese termino se utiliza para despreciar al mestizo (mezcla del indio con blanco), el peru tiene un 45% de indios puros, 35% de estos llamados cholos o mestizos, 18% de blancos y 3% otros sin embargo el peruano es 100% racista y todo el mundo cholea en el Peru, el blanco al indio o al "cholo" el indio al "cholo" el cholo al cholo y decirle indio o cholo a alguien en el peru es el peor insulto que les puedas decir (siempre y cuando uses el termino cholo con el afan de insultar)


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Oxidan: obviamente que no tiene nada de malo ser cholo ni mencionar esta palabra. Lo que sí me parece malo es que siempre circule la infame idea de que cholo es sinónimo de feo, sucio, etc.
No deberíamos expresarnos así bajo ninguna circunstancia, ni como broma, ni porque "otros dicen", pues haciendo eso le estaremos haciendo el juego al vil racismo, y nos estaremos insultando nosotros mismos.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

oe...a mi harta gente me dice cholo y no lo encuentro ofensivo para nada!!!!! no generalizes...a mi hermano le digo negro, auque no sea negro, solo porque es oscuro para estandares de la familia...y el no se queja con los derechos humanos.....a un amigo de ojos pequeños le digo chino..y tampoco se molesta..y a mi me pueden decir lo que quieran....la persona que encuentre estos terminos ofensivos es un verdadero racista..porque le da mas importancia que el simple significado de asignacion de caracteres fisicos


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Bratzo, creo que te estás refiriendo a mí, así que te aclaro. Cuando digo que no deberíamos expresarnos así, me refiero a que no se debería decir "los cholos son así o asá", señalándole defectos de todo tipo. Eso me parece racismo, y no se debería admitir ni de broma, ni amparándonos en el "otros dicen".
Obviamente que no me desagrada en absoluto que se llame cholo, negro o ****** a las personas en los términos que tú mencionas, pues allí no hay ánimo despectivo alguno. Yo también "choleo", "negreo", "chineo" o "gringueo" a mucha gente, pero en forma cariñosa, y nunca con una carga agresiva.
En conclusión: no es la palabra la que ofende, sino la connotación que se le da.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

me refería a francis  todo bien...pero aun asi mi comentario no fue de ataque, ni siquiera RESPUESTA... solo anticipé a algun comentarioq ue posteriormente podrian hacer, refiriendose a eso


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

bratzo fijate bien en lo ultimo que puse en el ulitmo post eso que esta entre parentesis, ((((siempre y cuando uses el termino cholo con el afan de insultar))))), decirle cholo o indio a alguien en peru es el peor insulto que puedes decirle a alguien, sin embargo si no lo dices con la connotacion de insulto inclusive de cariño le puedes decir a tu mujer "mi chola" o "mi cholita" y ella tambien dice lo mismo asi que no generalizo, asi que como dice pedro1011 es la connotacion de insulto que le das lo que hace de esa palabra el peor insulto en peru


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

que cosa ¡¡¡¡¡¡ miraflores solo tiene 9 km puxa pensaba que era mucho mas grande .
o es que ha habido un error de redaccion....


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

para que te hagas una idea


----------



## frank_pensador (Nov 25, 2005)

HOLA A TODOS SOY UN PARTICIPANTE NUEVO Y ME LLAMO FRANK Y SOY DE LKA CIUDAD DE TRUJILLO, BUENO A MI ME PARECE QUE MIRAFLORES ES EL DISTRITO MAS HERMOSO DE LIMA, INDUDABLEMENTE


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

la pregunta no deberia ser porque miraflores es bonito y el centro es feo..........la pregunta deberia ser porque el centro de lima se puso feo..............fue gracias a una seguidilla de malos alcaldes (los peores insisto fueron del castillo, frejolito y orrego) y de una falta total de amor propio por su capital y su historia por parte de los propios limeños. Provincianos siempre vinieron a la capital, desde la decada de los veinte donde Lima se convirtio en un gran polo industrial se atrajo una gran cantidad de migrantes provenientes de la sierra fundamentalmente. En los cincuenta durante el ochenio se agudizo dicha migracion (de esa epoca es el barrio de San Martin de Porres) y durante los setenta fue toda una oleada. La culpa de que el centro se llenase de ambulantes y gente de mal vivir es reponsabilidad exclusiva de las autoridades locales que no supieron mantener el orden y el ornato en las calles, que permitieron tambien la agudizacion de la informalidad en el transporte urbano, todo eso generó que las actividades productivas se fueran corriendo del centro hacia otros distritos.........Todavia recuerdo (y eso que no soy viejo) que en los primeros años de los ochenta el jiron de la union todavia se venia elegante, incluso aun funcionaba la famosa casa Welsch (que vendia articulos de lujo), la botica francesa y las primeras cuadras de la colmena parecian una calle de miraflores, llena de oficinas y tiendas de los mas elegantes............no falta decir que vino despues


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Centro historico de lima lo veo bien, el centro de lima con todo lo que engloba bueno pues...


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

*aqui algunas fotos...........*







fuente: Lima.............. como la conocimos


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> que cosa ¡¡¡¡¡¡ miraflores solo tiene 9 km puxa pensaba que era mucho mas grande .
> o es que ha habido un error de redaccion....


No hay error...tome esos datos de el banco de información distrital del INEI.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bacán esas fotos de la Colmena, sus postes de alumbrado tiene personalidad.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Que linda la foto del Jiron de la Union frente a la Casa Welsch...de hecho se nota elegante.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Bratzo said:


> para que te hagas una idea


Que grande se ve el Callao....aunque no nos sirve de nada el tama~o...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

frank_pensador said:


> HOLA A TODOS SOY UN PARTICIPANTE NUEVO Y ME LLAMO FRANK Y SOY DE LKA CIUDAD DE TRUJILLO, BUENO A MI ME PARECE QUE MIRAFLORES ES EL DISTRITO MAS HERMOSO DE LIMA, INDUDABLEMENTE


Hola! Bienvenido al foro Frank! 

Mira...Miraflores era bien chevere...todavía lo es, aunque te aseguro que hay distritos mucho mejores que Miraflores...

Miraflores es mas tradicion...en mi punto de vista.

Pero claro! Gustos son gustos...siempre subjetivos!


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Qué es feo y qué es bonito ?*

Al final se discutió de todo menos de lo que cada uno considera "feo" ó ""bonito".. El centro de Lima tiene construcciones que ya quisiera tenerlas Miraflores,desde el punto de vista histórico. El problema es una cuestión de limpieza,de civismo y de orden... En el centro hay una superpoblación de gente que vaga por las calles,de ambulantes,de desocupados y lógicamente eso hace que exista una suciedad en las calles ó un hacinamiento y que no sea nada raro encontarse con personas haciendo sus necesidad fisiólógicas en algún rincón,algo que en Miraflores,es mucho más dificil que ocurra,porque existe un mayor orden y menor aglomeramiento humano... Pero si al centro se le ordena bien,que sinceramente deberían hacerlo,porque un turista norteamericano,europeo ó japonés,no visita Lima para conocer Miraflores ó San Isidro,siendo que en sus respectivos países hay barrios muchisimo mejores y más modernos,sino que visita Lima,precisamente como estampa colonial y por eso su interés se centra en el llamado Damero de Pizarro.. Eso deberían comprender bien las autoridades,que canalizan a Miraflores como el distrito "turístico"..pero turistico para quién ? para un europeo ?...definitivamente no lo es... el Centro Antiguo de Lima es el "distrito turístico" por excelencia.. y no es nada feo.. quien ama la historia,se dará cuenta al ver con detenimiento sus construcciones... lo que falta es únicamente orden,seguridad,limpieza,civismo,baños públicos gratuitos,etc.. y más peatonales.. y no sólo el Damero de Pizarro...incluiría a los Barrios Altos,al Rímac y a Breña en todo ese "conjunto histórico-turístico"... Miraflores es bonito,pero no es la "prima donna" para mostrar a los turistas..es tan solo un barrio bonito y agradable como abundan en casi todos los países del mundo... En todo caso,El Callao tiene "más esencia" que Miraflores dentro del contexto histórico...y sin ir muy lejos : Barranco y Chorrillos la ganan en historia... cuestión nomás de revitalizar la zona ...
Saludos,
Dodi 

pd : Hablar de lo racial es absurdo..porque como ejemplo,en las favelas (barrios pobres) de Rio de Janeiro,abundan los rubios de ojos claros,junto con infinidad de mezclas raciales y un alto porcentaje de negros y mulatos y sin embargo a todos en su conjunto se les vé pobres y de mal aspecto... y pocos kilómetros más abajo,se ven rubios y negros adinerados y bien vestidos y bien urbanos recorriendo Copacabana ó Ipanema... lo racial no interviene para nada si una zona es bonita ó fea.... en todo caso,el poder adquisitivo es el factor preponderante... si en el Centro de Lima,todos estuvieran bien vestidos e irradien una óptima presencia,se vería con otros ojos todo el panorama... pero para nada tiene la culpa tal ó cual raza... eso es un absurdo..


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Aja...bueno punto Dodiperu...pero ya no existen ambulantes en el Centro Historico...yo lo encuentro limpio...las plazas estan recontra bien cuidadas, algunas calles tambien. Ahora estan convirtiendo al Jiron Ica en un paseo peatonal, todo el rio Rimac, las riveras, las estan remodelando y convirtiendo en un gran parque...varios edificios los estan renovando, el Jiron de la Union esta limpio, estan pintando e iluminando fachadas, plantando arboles en las calles y avenidas, estan remodelando el Parque de la Reserva, el de la Exposicion luce renovado...osea de que se ha hecho mucho se ha hecho muchisimo...


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Jlagu said:


> duda: ¿A quienes se refieren cuando mencionan Cholos?



persona con rasgos andinos.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

J Block said:


> *Disculpame Oxidan, pero es la pregunta mas estupida que he oído en años.*
> 
> El Centro Historico ha decaído porque la mayoría de negocios se mudaron a Miraflores y San Isidro durante los 70 y 80...dado a que el Centro Historico se volvió caótico gracias a los inexpertos "alcaldes" puestos en el cargo por el dictador Velasco durante los 70...hasta el 80.
> 
> Ahora el centro no me parece tan feo...es mas, está mil veces mas limpio y ordenado que hace 10 años.



:bow:

pd- esas fotos, están muy bonitas, incluso, pasaría como Paris. jejeje


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

bah todos sabemos que no se refiere al pasado del centro o a los edificios historicos...es obviamente la suciedad peatonal y motorizada


----------



## Mavo92 (Apr 24, 2005)

Las cuatro veces que he regrasado al Perú desde 1991, siempre me paso para ver y contemplar el centro de Lima,y recorrer esas calles que antaño rebosaban de elegancia ,y es verdad que aún falta mucho por recuperarlo, pero no se parace en nada a como estaba antes; invadido de ambulantes.
De Miraflores, apenas he estado una vez, y la verdad no me gusto demasiado , quiza porque esperaba que fuera como Madrid en alguna cosas, pero no, prefiero el centro de Lima e ir a sus bares añejos como "el Cordano" de mucha tradición , o comer en el barrio chino la sabrosa comida chino-peruana. Es cuestión de gustos , al ir centro ahi puedo ver el verdadero Perú, como ha cambiado con sus logros,sus fustraciones, sus lacras, sus contradicciones.


----------



## frank_pensador (Nov 25, 2005)

Bueno J_BLOCK; en primer lugar muchas gracias por la bienvenida, y en segundo lugar claro que hay distritos tan hermosos como Miraflores, incluso más ordenados; pero, yo me refería a que Miraflores es el distrito que tiene más crecimiento vertical si es que no me equivoco y en eso el único distrito que le haría competencia sería San Isidro.


----------



## frank_pensador (Nov 25, 2005)

ok,


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

J Block said:


> Me voy a poner a llorar....


Aquì està mi hombro amigo.

Para formular una pregunta como esa deberiamos empezar con fotografias que ya otro forista ha puesto y partir desde una comparaciòn objetiva y no racial. El problema es social y econòmico. El centro de Lima es historia, nuestro presente y pasado, nuestra carta de presentaciòn y si bien hay zonas feas y muy traficadas, tambièn hay zonas de gran belleza arquitectònica.

Vale analizar el boom de personas que emigran de los conos centrales hacia un estilo de vida mas acorde a sus ingresos econòmicos y al desborde urbano hacia los alrrededores del centro formando conos donde se aprecian las clases sociales. Un problema y realidad comùn de las sociedades latinoamercianas.

Ir a Lima, cuando uno vive fuera del terruño, y no visitar el centro es como no haber ido


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Qué buena noticia que hayan remodelado*

JBlock : Qué bueno enterarme que hayan habido remodelaciones en el Centro Antiguo...en realidad,el debate era porque se considera el Centro menos atractivo que Miraflores... de todos modos,casi por regla general,en casi todas las grandes ciudades latinoamericanas,el Centro Antiguo ò Històrico suele ser menos atractivo que los barrios màs residenciales.. por lo general tambièn suele ser màs peligroso y màs transitado por mendigos,vendedores ambulantes,desocupados,carteristas,etc... Sin ir muy lejos el caso de Sao Paulo es muy similar al de Lima...su Centro Antiguo "es tierra de nadie" en la noche... la gente prefiere transitar por los barrios residenciales e incluso muchas importantes empresas se han mudado hacia la zona de la Avenida Paulista... lo mismo viene pasando en Buenos Aires,que hasta no hace muchos años,su centro era super seguro y ahora hay invasión de cartoneros (linyeras como ellos les dicen)... quizàs el ùnico centro de capital latinoamericana realmente seguro y en perfecto estado sea el de San Juan de Puerto Rico... 
Saludos,
Dodi :banana:


----------



## UnChew (Nov 26, 2005)

Lo que pasa es que el centro de lima esta LLENO DE AMBULANTES. Son como 100 ambulantes por cuadra, cada uno con 4 clientes y 4 plátanos cada uno para contaminar la zona. Según pitágoras eso nos da 1600 plátanos, 400 personas y una sola cuadra. Aparte claro de las galerías comerciales y todo. Ahora en navidad el mercado central va a estar repleto . A mi personalmente me encanta el centro de Lima, tiene carácter, estilo y encuentras de todo al precio mas bajo... SUFRE METRO! :cheers:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

UnChew said:


> Lo que pasa es que el centro de lima esta LLENO DE AMBULANTES. Son como 100 ambulantes por cuadra, cada uno con 4 clientes y 4 plátanos cada uno para contaminar la zona. Según pitágoras eso nos da 1600 plátanos, 400 personas y una sola cuadra. Aparte claro de las galerías comerciales y todo. Ahora en navidad el mercado central va a estar repleto . A mi personalmente me encanta el centro de Lima, tiene carácter, estilo y encuentras de todo al precio mas bajo... SUFRE METRO! :cheers:


QUE???? 100 ambulantes por cuadra? Sorry pero no he visto tantos ambulantes en el Centro de Lima desde el 94. Será una carretilla de golosinas en una esquina (como en Miraflores)...pero 100 ambulantes por cuadra??? Tas loco...jeje


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

facil habla del jiron de la union...y el hecho de que hay harta gentita sentada en el piso


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jajaja...en verdad yo solo he visto a verdaderos "ambulantes" ambulando por las calles con golosinas y otras wevadas...jeje, pero sentados en el suelo casi nadie...y eso que he jironeado bastante en enero...jeje.

Es mas, ya quitaron todas las bancas de cemento del Jiron... :runaway:


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

hey, volvieron los ambulantes???????????????.............hablando en honor a la verdad, el centro hoy esta INFINITAMENTE MEJOR que hace 10 años donde pareciera practicamente irrecuperable, a pesar de no estar como en las fotos que postee se recupera de a pocos, merito tanto del gordo Andrade como de Castañeda que le pusieron fin a la permisividad y complacencia con la que se trataba a los ambulantes y empezaron un proceso de recuperacion de las principales plazas y avenidas de la tres veces coronada villa............esperemos que haya mejores cosas por venir en el futuro


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Naaah!! No han vuelto los ambulantes!! Siempre hay gente vendiendo chicles y golosinas...al igual que una carretilla vendiendo periodicos y mas golosinas...pero es una en una esquina nomas...para nada se puede comparar a como estaba antes...

Es mas, esas carretillas tambien se ven en distritos como Miraflores y San Isidro...tienen permiso por parte de la municipalidad de cada distrito y pagan impuestos. Sus carretillas estan bien pintadas y limpias...y casi siempre tienen un escudo del distrito.


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

chicles, cigarillooooooooooooos, carameloooooooos a sol a sol.................


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*El centro de Lima ya no es feo y desde la epoca de Andrade*

desde la epoca de Andrade el centro de Lima esta muy bonito , los alrededores y algunas partes del centro en sì , estaban bastante feas , pero ahora eso se està solucionando y serà mas con la via expresa Grau , la estaciòn Grau , y el corredor vial que pasarà por Paseo Colon hacia el norte , estuve hace unos dias y està hermoso aunque con muchas cosas que refaccionar , y que realmente el area de casonas es enooorme y cada una vale un dineral refaccionarlas pero se ha avanzado bastante, estoy contento como va quedando Lima , y falta
poco para la inauguraciòn del parque que estarà a la izquierda del Parque de la Muralla.  
el thread deberìa llamarse : porque Miraflores es bonito y el centro de Lima es por partes feo?
este serìa un titulo mas exacto.


----------



## André (Apr 30, 2004)

Creo que se pasa lo mismo que acá en São Paulo..

El centro acá no es feo.. Hay muchas cosas bonitas por allá.. Pero hay algunas partes, algunas cuadras.. Que estan más degradadas, donde hay ambulantes, mendigos... Siempre intentan hacer algo pa arreglar la situación.. Pero el centro realmente parece bastante degradado si comparado a otras zonas de São Paulo...


----------



## UnChew (Nov 26, 2005)

J Block said:


> QUE???? 100 ambulantes por cuadra? Sorry pero no he visto tantos ambulantes en el Centro de Lima desde el 94. Será una carretilla de golosinas en una esquina (como en Miraflores)...pero 100 ambulantes por cuadra??? Tas loco...jeje


Jajaja estoy exagerando claro. En verdad no es feo, es gris, y es gris porque los edificios son grises y el cielo del Peru tb. Si pones más zonas verdes y pintas los edificios... verías la dierencia. Pero al final es apariencia, lo que importa es la gente y q cumpla su función de centro.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Mmm...ni eso, los edificios ya no son grises...casi todos han sido pintados...


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 29, 2005)

¿No crees que tanto desear rascacielos en Lima, puede oxidar la mente y dejar de admirar la belleza histórica del centro de Lima ¿ Leyeron lo que piensa mi compatriota Geochile más arriba? yo corroboro su visión. Imaginense una foto de Miraflores y ponganla en unTheads, de Europa para que adivinen que ciudad es, van a nombrar miles y miles porque se parece a muchas. Haz lo mismo con una foto del centro de Lima y vas a ver que sólo los ignorantes no sabrán que es Lima. ¿ porque ? ¡ porque ahí esta la esencia de lo peruano ! Denostarla es dejar de ser peruano en parte. ¿Porque crítica y crítica, que es fea, cochina, Ya po' tomen una escoba y a barrer, ah ahí suena difícil no?
Desde Chile se ve tonto ese afán de ustedes de denostar una ciudad tan hermosa, debieran estar orgulloso de su capital. ¡ Santiago quisiera ser asi, tendriamos cuidadito todos sus rincones! 
No, pero todo lo hacen crítica: que le faltan árboles " ya pues ponganse de acuerdo y junten plata, hablen con el alcalde y lleve cada uno un árbol y plantenlo " Poco a poco juntaran varios. Suena difícil no? Entonces dejen tranquila esa ciudad tan hermosa llena de historia.
Disculpen mi apasionamiento, estoy llena de rabia por este tema.
Una chilena que les quiere. :bash:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Pero quien pide rascacielos aqui??? No he visto a nadie pedir mas rascacielos para Lima...estamos hablando de porque se descuidó el Centro Historico...es un tema laaarrgooo. Creo que no has entendido bien de que se trata el tema.

Otra cosa, porfis, no digas que es un "afan nuestro"...cada peruano tiene un cerebro y piensa diferente...no hables de nosotros como si fueramos una sola persona. A mi personalmente me fascina el Centro Historico de Lima.

Y estoy muy orgulloso del Centro Historico de Lima. Como veras, cada peruano tiene mente propia...mi persona incluída.

Gracias


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Algunas fotos mias del centro historico tomadas en enero...para los que no las hayan visto...


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Excelentes composiciones Jota ....


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 29, 2005)

J Block said:


> Pero quien pide rascacielos aqui??? No he visto a nadie pedir mas rascacielos para Lima...estamos hablando de porque se descuidó el Centro Historico...es un tema laaarrgooo. Creo que no has entendido bien de que se trata el tema.
> 
> Otra cosa, porfis, no digas que es un "afan nuestro"...cada peruano tiene un cerebro y piensa diferente...no hables de nosotros como si fueramos una sola persona. A mi personalmente me fascina el Centro Historico de Lima.
> 
> ...




Si Block, volví a recorrer todo el thead y tienes razón en la aclaración que me haces. Pero igual pienso que los titulos que ponen a veces son agresivos con el centro de Lima.
Están preciosas las tomas Block. Me alegra saber que me equivoqué en mi apreciación. Estes bien voy adisfrutar las fotos.


----------



## CeC (May 18, 2005)

Feo!!? Estan locos? Yo opino que esta muy bien, por lo menos en las fotos de arriba!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias Esmeralda, sorry si fui muy severo...igual gracias por tu comentario sobre las fotos!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

CeC said:


> Feo!!? Estan locos? Yo opino que esta muy bien, por lo menos en las fotos de arriba!


Yo tampoco creo que el Centro Historico es feo...necesita mas renovación urbana, pero no es feo.


----------



## Charolastra 4 ever (May 10, 2005)

Por esas ultimas fotos el se ve muy lindo en centro de Lima, supongo que a de ser parecido al de México, con partes bonitas y otras feas....

Por cierto, aqui en mex cholo es como una tendencia de moda, de forma de vivir, de vestirse etc... empezo creo en el norte o con los chicanos (mex-americans) no se bien donde se origino pero si han visto el nuevo video de gwen stefani 'luxurious' esta en onda chola. A mi me gusta, a veces me visto de cholo jeje


----------

